# The Hybrid Cube target from American Whitetail



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The Hybrid Cube Target
By: American Whitetail Targets
www.ArcheryTargets.com​Had the privilege to try out the new Hybrid Target from American Whitetail Targets.
When they say they have created a new concept in archery targets they really have with this one.
The CUBE hybrid is designed around a patent pending design that incorporates the durability and easy arrow removal of a bag target with the freestanding and multiple shooting sides of a foam block style target.
The exterior sides are made of self-healing heat bonded polyethylene with the ability to shoot at all 4 sides with field-tips. When shooting at this target keep in mind the targets printed on it are located over the core and if you shoot off on to the sides you will have a very difficult time pulling the arrow out. On the other hand if you shoot at the target with the way it is designed the arrows come out as if you were pulling them out of butter.
The inner foam core is a combination of woven polyethylene and polyester and is easily accessible and can be rotated to bring new material to the shooting area when needed. This allows the inner core to be self healing.
For shooting with broadheads an optional laminated foam core is available in standard and heavy duty versions. Once you have installed the broadhead core, the CUBE hybrid is shot from the front keeping the broadheads in the hollow section of the foam shell, avoiding damage to the main target body.
When I first shot into this target and looked where I had shot it was really kinda cool how the holes had closed up. Before shooting it again I left it on my deck in sunlight and the elements to see how it held up here for 3 months.
Needing to test the target are setting in the elements. I brought it in the house and took the core out and to my surprise there was not any water inside of the target. Telling me the quality of the lid/core is very good. The printed targets had not faded in 3 months and it wasn’t coming
appearing to be coming apart anywhere either. Obviously, next to shooting arrows into a target, UV rays are a targets next worst enemy after a prolonged period of time in sunlight. So, remember to check your target periodically for safety purposes.
My next test, I used my Bow set at 65lbs a shot at distances of 10 and 20 yards. I used the new Carbon Express Blue Streaks and the new Victory Archery’s new VAP’s arrows.
Using common field tips and utilized the same tips on both types of arrows.
Shooting at 10 yards the penetration was the same for both types of arrows measuring 8.5” and 9.0” of penetration on every arrow. At 20 yards both types of arrows penetrated the target 8.0” and one VAP penetrated at 8.5”. This is a great testament to this target. Normally, VAP’s are penetrating much deeper if not all the way through most targets and did on 4 other targets I tested the VAP’s on. So, this is one tough target to say the least.
The target prints are very easy to see as far back as 35 yards and further. Arrows are easily removed as noted earlier in the review. If you don’t remember then I guess you have to re read this review.
In closing I had reviews several types and brands of target all having their own great features but this target from Whitetail Targets really has incorporated a lot of great ideas and technology to make a target worth the purchase whether you are shooting field-tips or broadheads you are covered.
Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com​


----------

